# Rust prevention for galvanized wash tub



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I want to buy a galvanized wash tub to use as a kitchen sink but I worry about it rusting. I had a galvanized bucket that rusted. How do y'all keep them from rusting?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It will eventually rust as the galvanization wears off.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Might try coating it in clear epoxy, not sure how long it will last tho. Or, find a local powder coating shop they might be able to clear PC it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Stainless steel would be a better, longer lasting choice. You might want to hit your local Habitat for Humanity Re-Store.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

or if you are going for a rustic look, try to find a big white enamel washtub. they are pretty


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> I want to buy a galvanized wash tub to use as a kitchen sink but I worry about it rusting. I had a galvanized bucket that rusted. How do y'all keep them from rusting?


But it is NOT a sink, it is a wash tub. If you need a sink buy a sink. 

I enjoy the rustic farm look in my decor, but a washtub in place of a sink is going a long ways.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> or if you are going for a rustic look, try to find a big white enamel washtub. they are pretty


I was going to suggest this as well! You can also get the enamel ware large sized dishpans too, or you could also search under graniteware.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Granite-Ware-...1402235944&sr=8-1&keywords=enamel+basin+large


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The idea is an interesting one. It isn't as practical as stainless because stainless is so cheap, but if any faucets aren't attached, and one has the proper hole saw for a drain hole, and the wash tub sits on a counter instead of being built-in, replacing it every few years could be pretty simple. The two downsides I see are that vinegar or any acid solutions like washing pickle jars would eat away at the galvanizing, and the seams would remain wet and rust out pretty quick.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The old ones were a lot heavier. The one we have at the farm gets turned over and sets at a 45 degree angle on the wash table under the back porch roof. It has been there for 30 years now, 'course it isn't used every day....James


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

My main issue is money. Ya, I love the "farm sinks" but I really don't have a thousand bucks to spend on a sink. I'm trying to find the cheapest alternative I can that isn't ugly, is as big as a normal kitchen sink, and interesting/decorative would be a bonus. 

Alice, That basin might work. Pretty too. I wonder if I could put a drain in it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> My main issue is money. Ya, I love the "farm sinks" but I really don't have a thousand bucks to spend on a sink. I'm trying to find the cheapest alternative I can that isn't ugly, is as big as a normal kitchen sink, and interesting/decorative would be a bonus.
> 
> Alice, That basin might work. Pretty too. I wonder if I could put a drain in it.


drill a hole in it and use some plumbers putty around the drain seal. It would work well. Try estate sales...I have seen slate sinks in basements I would kill to have in my kitchen.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely go to estate sales and auctions.  Go to restaurant supply resale stores. You might luck into a stainless steel sink for a fraction of the cost. I just saw a HUGE granite countertop for sale at the Habitat Re-Store on sale for $75. 

The problem with putting a drain in that is drilling the hole. You almost need professional equipment. You'd be drilling through two layers of enamel (glass) and one layer of steel. NOT AN EASY TASK!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I will definitely check out the habitat store!


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Absolutely go to estate sales and auctions.  Go to restaurant supply resale stores. You might luck into a stainless steel sink for a fraction of the cost. I just saw a HUGE granite countertop for sale at the Habitat Re-Store on sale for $75.
> 
> The problem with putting a drain in that is drilling the hole. You almost need professional equipment. You'd be drilling through two layers of enamel (glass) and one layer of steel. NOT AN EASY TASK!


you can get diamond hole saws for just this purpose, i've seen em at menards and lowes sometimes. 

you can also get ceramic drills at lowes, i use em to drill a hole for a clock mechanism in ceramic tile with a drill press.works pretty dern well too.


----------

